# I can not believe this



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I listed my goats on Craigs List all over Colorado, well I had a lady that really wanted to start a Cashmere goat herd. She said that she had heard for a lot of people to get a hold of me and to buy my goats because of the winnings and they are good goats, Anyway she contacted me yesterday and said she wanted to talk about trading a horse for some goats. 
Look at what she is offering to me. :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:

















This is what she said to me.

Trade some of your beautiful Cashmere goats for a real sweet, w/ prof. training triple reg. NSH/Half arab/Pinto breeders sweepstakes mare. I have quit breeding, but am a spinner,

I will have to see what all else is to be done.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow! :shocked: I would take the horse if it worth it and if you are able to....how much is the horse worth in comparison to the goats? How many goats does she want?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

This actually doesnt surprise me. The horse market has literally fallen through the floor- people are having a hard time "giving" them away. 

I actually just took a trade sort of similar- I traded my QH/Morgan lesson horse gelding for a 6 month old purebred Maltese puppy. 
My logic- right now the puppy is probably going to be easier to sell than my gelding. 
*sigh*

Either way- she looks like a pretty girl and if you are in a position to take a horse in, I say why not? :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

really pretty horse..but.......I would not trade my beautiful goats for one....People don't seem to want to pay that much for horses these days .... if you ever want to sell the horse....
..I've seen real nice registered horses ...being given away... :shocked: 


with goats ...you will get more money.....but it is up to you.... :wink: 

Just my 2 cents worth...


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

To restate my thinking: I would make sure that you really wanted a horse because as has been said the horse market is down....we gave 3 away a little while ago...but if you want a horse then I would do it.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, we have two horses now and my daughter is on a all girls drill team on horse back, and she is running for several different queens. 

This Mare is 7 years old, and she was asking $4000.00 for her, but she wants goats and fiber.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't know a thing about horse markets but that mare is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my! if someone offered me a trade I would so be tempted! But with the cost and all with hay I would be really hard pressed to know if I could afford it. But wow what a beauty!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I have to say that my goats eat more hay the the hoses do.

We are going to see her on Sunday morning. I hope the Lord will forgive me ray: for not going to church and going there instead. 

We are really excited.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you will be helping to care for one of His creatures - I am sure He understands :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

SOOO PRETTY! :drool: I couldn't trade my goats for her, but I'd sure find SOMETHING. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful mare! And to want to trade her for fiber goaties.....I'd say that this is a lady REALLY wanting the fiber!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

GL - My NSH is worth his weight in gold and then some - bless his heart he's awful short - but the biggest heart and the want --- granted he's an air head sometimes - but well, you know.

There are still some horses bringing their price - few and far in between, but there are...if the people who own them can afford to feed them, not many will come off their price. It's the ones who aren't using them and don't want to feed them that tend to go with the price - but it's the same with any .... anything. 

If she's what you're wanting ---- grab it up. Heck, I'd trade in a heartbeat if she was what I wanted. If I can ever find the gelding we sold a few years ago - I'd trade just about anything I had --- even DH some days ROFL.

She's a pretty girl. LMK How it goes!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is another picture of her. Dream Dancer
The reason the lady wants goats instead or really just the fiber is she is a spinner, she wants to spin it with her llama and she really can not ride anymore.
I was going to her place on Sunday but we are suppose to get hit with a really bad storm here so we are going to put it off until later when it is nicer and we want to see how much fiber I get after it is cleaned and dehaired. 
I have been selling a LOT of my goats because my daughter is leaving for college and I can not show them all myself and really I just do not have the land this year because were have been in such a drought.

(I have not been in the best of health lately and it is getting worse so taking care of them all is a LOT of work right now by myself, I just can not do it). But I sure could go riding.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

wow, she is really pretty.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I would traide for the horse but I dought my boss would love me for it!!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

oh wow she is a really nice horse :drool: 

what an offer !


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow shes pretty!


dreamdancer is a pretty name too.

the horses up here are still selling for around $4000. Theyre in demand almost. i've never seen a free horse on CL.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

WOW! :shocked: What a gorgeous mare!! :drool: I love horses! I used to have a pony when I was 3. I wish I could have a horse that I could ride. If you get her, you are one lucky person!!!!!! :horse:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow! That is a beautiful horse. I would be very tempted if I did not already know what having a horse meant... Sad as it sounds, I am thankful I nolonger have horses. Feed, farrier every 6 weeks, shots, time to work with them, equipment (and they seem to break stuff at the worst times) veterinary (again, at the worst of times, they aren't real smart) fencing (they are very hard on fencing and housing), did I mention feed? LOL

A lot of people are giving away horses right now here as well. My cousin was just given a horse, and they guy wanted to give her three! My uncle asked if I wanted one of them, and as bad as I felt, I said, not a chance... There are people giving away goats as well, but nothing I am looking for. If I had lots of room, I might take a few. I have to be very choosey since I only have 2 acres.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, we will be headed up to get this mare early in the morning (Sat). We are really excited about her. She will be coming to stay with us to see if she will fit with us if not she will go back to her home the problem is she has not been ridden in a very long time. I am so excited to get her. :leap: 

I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow I am excited for you. Hope it all works out well


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I hope she looks that good now...she probably still has her winter fluff...do you know how old she is? She's just beautiful...hope she works out for you...good luck!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Di, She is 8 years old. She just tuned 8 in April.

I am just waiting for the hubby to get back with the truck so we can go.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So, are you home yet? Can't wait for an update! I was thinking about getting a trail horse...but...since I had back surgery I just don't think it's a good idea...hate to go through that again. So, I'll just :greengrin: from afar!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes do let us know how it all went


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, we have her home. I have to say that the pictures that she sent us were a little deceiving. She is not NEAR as big as the picutres show and once we got her loaded she started to tel lus that well, really she has not been ridding in about 4 years. 

Well, we will take out time wit her. We started out with just introducing her to our other horses, and that went well, at first Rubie our other mare was not real fond of another mare there, but in about 30 minutes they were out running and playing together. 

She said that she loves baths, NOT, she did not like it at all. She was scared to death, but with a little patients and persistence, we did get her a little cleaned up. Poor girl was a filthy mess. She does have a beautiful main, but it got pretty thin after we cleaned her up and combed it out. I don't think it had been combed in a LONG time, but it is still beautiful. 

We are just going to take out time with her and see if she will work, if not then I will just sell the fiber.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So, how's it going with the mare? How tall is she? Did you take any new pics? :greengrin:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats! I'm glad you already have horses, and know what it means to have them. A few girls have been getting them around here because people are giving them away. Most of them have not had horses before/had only other livestock. It is not the same. Didn't mean to sound preachy in my earlier post, but I was concerened for both parties there. 

I am glad that goats can pull carts, because I was seriously thinking about getting a pony or donkey to pull one. As soon as I found out goats could do it too, I quickly changed my mind. That and, with no horses, I can have more goats! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So glad you got her home safe......
I am so glad .....you have her now....at least ....you will take great care of her ......and get her back up on her weight......and keep her groomed and looking good.......sorry that the person you got her from wasn't quite honest with you........ :hug:

good luck with her.... ray:


----------

